
Manage Android dependencies versions using gradle extra properties - segunfamisa
https://segunfamisa.github.io/posts/android-gradle-extra-properties
======
Happpy
I'm using similar approach. The only problem is the lack of android studio
support. It's not highlighting when there are newer version available.

~~~
segunfamisa
Hello. That's a bit strange. Android studio highlights for me when there's a
new version. See screenshot: [http://take.ms/VQV49](http://take.ms/VQV49)

~~~
Happpy
You're right current version supports it :)

